# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Сидеть/лежать/стоять из движения

## Lynx

Кто как начинает обучение? Расскажите и покажите :)

----------


## Natusik

Очень интересная и насущная для меня тема  :0213: 
С риджем у меня это не очень качественно получилось выучить ("стоять" лучше всего получается), а вот с малинкой хотелось бы сделать красиво и без переучиваний.

----------


## Lynx

Вопрос в том, чтобы собака делала *быстро* и *не путала команды*.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Ничего не скажу. Только ролик покажу:))) Как только сниму:)))
Дашка, как ты там? В смысле как процесс?:)) Идёть?
А-а-а.. Забыл...
*чтобы собака делала быстро и не путала команды.*
проводник должен быть как минимум трезвый:)))

----------


## Lynx

> проводник должен быть как минимум трезвый:)))


А я и трезвая могу сказать вслух "сидеть", а подумать про себя "лежать", и собаку отпинать, что неправильно сделала.  :Ag:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

А я и трезвая могу сказать вслух "сидеть", а подумать про себя "лежать",
Дашенька, я не про тебя:)))

----------


## Natusik

И что, ни у кого никаких наработок и идей по этому вопросу нет?  :Au: 
Риджика я в своё время учила сидеть-лежать с разворотом на собаку (если надо, то коленом не давала продвигаться), хотя посадки и укладки у нас в итоге оставляют желать лучшего (то ли породные особенности, то ли характер самого ПРЫНЦА...)

----------


## Lynx

У меня когда-то с Борой была проблема: из ОП не ложилась. Делала как бы движение вниз, но оставалась в полулежачем-получидячем положении, хотя из движения все было ок. Долго такой парадокс существовал, долго я извращалась, в итоге помог старый добрый ОКД способ.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> У меня когда-то с Борой была проблема: из ОП не ложилась. Делала как бы движение вниз, но оставалась в полулежачем-получидячем положении, хотя из движения все было ок. Долго такой парадокс существовал, долго я извращалась, в итоге помог старый добрый ОКД способ.


А я с командой сидеть не работаю, пока собака не научится садиться сама при остановке. Когда начинаю делать "сидеть" из движения, сначала на долю секунды фиксируюсь, чтобы щенок сел, потом разворачиваюсь на него и отступаю на шаг, спиной назад. Чтобы щен не вскакивал, концентрирую его внимание на лакомстве в поднятой руке, одновременно маятником отшагивая вправо-влево и назад, и так же, маятником, возвращаясь.
Команду "лежать" осваиваем в статике. Когда щенок твердо знает, что должен сделать, начинаю включать команду из движения. Для ускорения процесса пользуюсь "жестом" - ладонью короткий, но сильный шлепок промеж ушей. Со всеми шло на "ура", кроме Мыши. Она после первого такого шлепка на второй отпрыгнула в сторону и там не спеша улеглась. Попробовал еще - то же самое. Пришлось пользоваться наведением из движения с помощью лакомства или игрушки.
Команда стоять у всех моих осваивалась по разному. Приходилось выдумывать различные способы остановки, но получалась она как-то неожиданно - сама. Видимо им просто надоедало издеваться надо мной и они решали: "Ладно уж, встану".  :Ag:

----------


## Алена

Мне очень нравится обучение сидеть/лежать/стоять по Балабанову, когда в игре на высоком инстинкте собаке вразнобой даются команды и необязательно из статики, а также с имитацией движения (думаю, ролики все видели). Затем все переносится уже в схему и практически проблем не возникает -думаю, для малинуа это хороший вариант.
Еще вариант, который я видела на семинаре Эдгара Шеркля: команду сидеть и лежать он учит двигаясь не паралельно с собакой, а он идет спиной назад, собака перед ним в ФП и дает команду, продолжая движение. Проводник в этом случае видит ситуацию, решает, как в нужный момент надо отреагировать, плюс собаке "удобнее" воспринимать команды, находясь перед проводником.
Ну это я описала очень коротко, понятное дело.
Команда стоять из движения мне понравилась у Миа: она обучает собаку стоять из движения, двигаясь назад. В этом варианте полностью отсутствует возможное продвижение собаки вперед.

----------


## Natusik

*Алена*, а не можешь дать ссылочку на видео, как это выглядит? Например, с Миа.  :Ax:

----------


## Алена

> *Алена*, а не можешь дать ссылочку на видео, как это выглядит? Например, с Миа.


Я это видела "вживую" на семинаре, видео у меня нет.  :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

> И что, ни у кого никаких наработок и идей по этому вопросу нет?


У меня идей вообще масса, начиная от простых схем и моделирования ситуации, когда у собаки нет возможности совершить ошибку, заканчивая изощренными приспособлениями в виде петли под живот с ручкой (как у чемодана) на спине собаки и т.д. В зависмости от собаки, ее темперамента, спобосностей и ситуации. Но хотелось бы других послушать.  :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

> В этом варианте полностью отсутствует возможное продвижение собаки вперед.


А продвижение назад? Штрафуют мне кажется все равно вперед или назад собака сдвинулась, ведь должна стоять на месте.

----------


## Natusik

> У меня идей вообще масса, начиная от простых схем и моделирования ситуации, когда у собаки нет возможности совершить ошибку, заканчивая изощренными приспособлениями в виде петли под живот с ручкой (как у чемодана) на спине собаки и т.д. В зависмости от собаки, ее темперамента, спобосностей и ситуации. Но хотелось бы других послушать.


А я бы все варианты послушала, а ещё лучше посмотрела бы  :Aa:

----------


## Lynx

Ну просмотреть сложновато... не хочется все на своей собаке проверять))
Хотя я проверила на ней 6 способов поставновки апортировки и ни один не помог на 100%.  :0317:   :Ag:  Вот думаю, может есть ЕЩЕ способы.

----------


## Алена

> А продвижение назад? Штрафуют мне кажется все равно вперед или назад собака сдвинулась, ведь должна стоять на месте.


Я не знаю, но у Мии все в порядке с командой стоять. И выглядит очень эффектно, собака как будто тормозит.

----------


## Lynx

> Я не знаю, но у Мии все в порядке с командой стоять. И выглядит очень эффектно, собака как будто тормозит.


У Мии все в порядке со всем.  :Ag:  Просто не факт, что метод поможет какой то другой паре проводник-собака. Тут все индивидуально, идеальных способов нет. Я убеждена, что талант дрессировщика и тренера не в том, сколько способов обучения команде "стоять", или "апорт" или "вперед" он знает, а в том, чтобы грамотно, правильно, в соответствии с ситуацией и возможностями подобрать такой способ к паре проводник-собака, который будет максимально работать именно для этой пары. А другой паре тренер может на ту же команду посоветовать делать что-то другое. И тоже будет работать. Третей - третье. Тогда это - мастер. А кто увидев и узнав один способ, сработавший пусть даже на 10 собаках, и теперь он советует этот способ всем подряд, то это уже не мастер. Нет индивидуального подхода, оценки ситуации.

----------


## Алена

> и теперь он советует этот способ всем подряд, то это уже не мастер.


 Ну значит Миа не мастер  :Ag: ..На самом деле, Миа просто показывала, как учит своих собак команде стоять из движения а я это "передала". Только и всего.  :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

> На самом деле, Миа просто показывала, как учит своих собак команде стоять из движения


А она показывала как лучше научить собак семинаристов этому упражнению? То, что она великолепно научит своих, я не сомневаюсь.

----------


## Алена

> А она показывала как лучше научить собак семинаристов этому упражнению? То, что она великолепно научит своих, я не сомневаюсь.


К сожалению, она показывала только, как она учит своих собак. :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

Неужели ни у кого никаких идей нет?  :Aa: 
В данный момент меня очень интересует команда "сидеть". Кто как начинает учить и как переносят на выполнение из движения?
Многие сталкиваются с тем, что собака частенько вместо усадки делает укладку или садится очень медленно.

----------


## Lynx

> В данный момент меня очень интересует команда "сидеть". Кто как начинает учить и как переносят на выполнение из движения?


Начинают многие стандартно: с едой у носа, усадка сначала с остановкой и едой под нос собаку тормозят и усаживают, потом перед собакой становятся, потом уже отходят на 2-3 шага. А дальше уже "пляшут" от собаки и возникших проблем.

----------


## Natusik

А как над скоростью выполнения работать?
Вот у меня Элла очень любит ложиться, прям плюхается с удовольствием, а вот при команде "сидеть" всегда задумывается и так медленно-медленно попу опускает. Ещё частенько норовит улечься, ибо такое положение ей больше нравится. 
Да, мы сидеть пока на корме учим, с игрушкой сильно пасти начинает и ещё медленнее получается...  :Ac: 
Сейчас пробую на кликер её разработать, может, лучше станет получаться.

----------


## Lynx

работа над скоростью усадки
1. дотронуться до крупа (желательно приучить собаку к этому отдельно: касание - усадка-поощрение на месте или на столе). дотрагиваться можно как рукой, так и палочкой (хлыстом). 
- Многим собакам это по барабану. Тогда можно применять более сильную коррекцию - удар по крупу.
2. рывок за шерсть на крупе вверх. + подходит для собак, которые упрямятся и имеют привычку сопротивлятся принуждению. мы как бы наоборот поднимаем круп собаки вверх, собака включает противодейтсвие и уходя от воздействия опускает круп вниз. 
- Не перестараться - иначе можно получить прямо протвоположный результат.
3. мяч за спиной собаки. + как только собака коснулась попой земли полностью - разрешение взять мяч. собака быстро понимает, что чем быстрее она сядет - тем быстрее получит мяч. 
- Возможны варианты, что собака быстро садится, касается попой земли, а потом снова привстает в ожидании разрешения взять мяч.
4. ЭО на крупе. + моментальная усадка. 
- применять надо уметь как, когда, на каком уровне воздействия и для каких собак. можно испортить больше, чем получить.

----------


## Natusik

Куда ни ткнись, любой вариант может не сработать или сработать негативно  :Ag: 
Спасибо, Даш. Буду что-нибудь пробовать. Но сначала на кликере всё же попытаюсь ускорить процесс.

----------


## Lynx

> Куда ни ткнись, любой вариант может не сработать или сработать негативно


Абсолютно любой метод имеет свои плюсы и минусы. Это же не математика, здесь нет точных формул и панацеи для всех собак - все индивидуально. Методов масса - главное правильно подобрать к своей собаке тот единственный, который сработает на 100%.

----------


## Natusik

На днях рассказали мне как датчане (наверняка не только они, просто видели у них на площадке) отрабатывают "стоять" из движения. По ходу движения проводника с собакой ставят прозрачные воротца (даже не воротца, а стеночка, потому что они не открываются).  Собака при этом должна быть сильно на проводнике сконцентрирована. При подходе к воротцам следует команда, если собака не выполняет или выполняет с запозданием, то она неизмено в эти воротца влетает. После такого негативного опыта в  следующий раз собака уже выполняет как надо. 
Конечно это не всем подойдёт, но тоже можно пробовать как вариант  :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

Natusik,
этот метод был популярен на площадках лет 8 назад, равно как и привязанный на определенную длину  поводок (желательно сверху, идеально к верхней перекладине футбольный ворот). Длина специально предварительно отмеривалась и там, где поводок заканчивался на траве мелом рисовалась едва заметная белая линия. Проводник шел (или бежал из бега очень актуально было) и доходя до прочерченной линии на земле подавал команду стоять. Поскольку поводок присоединенный сверху к собаке на этом месте оканчивался, то следовал рывок, собака как бы сама натыкалась на поводок и не могда по инерции шагать дальше после команды. Преимущество в том, что воротца или барьерчики на земле собаки быстро учатся отслеживать, а поводок сзали не виден для собаки.

----------


## Natusik

Даша, это тоже интересный метод, только приходится считаться с реалиями - у нас площадка не такая большая и ворот там нет и привязаться, кроме забора (да и то весьма ограниченно) не к чему.

----------


## Nubira

Отрывок из процесса семинара с Татьяной, обучение нулевой собаки команде стоять из движения. 

Начало работы, суббота: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnuKXTKmkL4 

Конец работы, воскресенье: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTsNogQqaTY

----------


## Света

У нас вот такое сидеть из движения
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whfg...eature=channel

----------


## Света

И такое лежать
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfxgI...eature=channel

----------


## Lynx

Сидеть чуть медленновато...

----------


## Natusik

> Сидеть чуть медленновато...


Если бы мой ридж так "медленно" делал, я была бы счастлива  :Ag: 
Может, кто-то посоветует, как можно уже обученную собаку садиться и ложиться быстрее?  :Aa:  Насколько я понимаю, у нас (это связано скорее с породными особенностями) это больше связано с психолгией, нежели с физиологией (в определённых случаях ридж весьма быстро может лечь и сесть, а вот в движении - начинаются картинные укладки и посадки с предварительным сканированием поверхности под попой  :0191: ).
Причём в своё время (примерно год-полтора назад) более жёсткое воздействие приводило только к ухудшению результата...
Сейчас  правда мы коррекцию более спокойно воспринимаем, но возвращаться к этой практике я пока не решалась.

----------


## Света

> Сидеть чуть медленновато...


А я думала что лежать медлено . а сидеть ничё.

----------


## Света

> Если бы мой ридж так "медленно" делал, я была бы счастлива 
> Может, кто-то посоветует, как можно уже обученную собаку садиться и ложиться быстрее?  Насколько я понимаю, у нас (это связано скорее с породными особенностями) это больше связано с психолгией, нежели с физиологией (в определённых случаях ридж весьма быстро может лечь и сесть, а вот в движении - начинаются картинные укладки и посадки с предварительным сканированием поверхности под попой ).
> Причём в своё время (примерно год-полтора назад) более жёсткое воздействие приводило только к ухудшению результата...
> Сейчас  правда мы коррекцию более спокойно воспринимаем, но возвращаться к этой практике я пока не решалась.


Может на месте делать сначала.лёг мяч или корм.

----------


## Natusik

> Может на месте делать сначала.лёг мяч или корм.


Я так и делаю сейчас. Только проблема в том, что на месте он расчудесно делает, а в движении начинается фигня.

----------


## Lynx

> Только проблема в том, что на месте он расчудесно делает, а в движении начинается фигня.


А у меня наоборот уже со второй собакой.  :Ag:

----------


## Natusik

> А у меня наоборот уже со второй собакой.


Даже и не знаешь, что лучше.  :Ag: 
Буду пока у ноги продолжать делать. Кстати, заметила такую особенность: если долгое время делаю только у ноги и в движении укладываю, останавливаясь сама, то когда на раз 10-й делаю нормативное исполнение, ридж может лечь быстро. А потом просекает, что я опять ухожу и всё возвращается на круги свои. Может так и делать? Работать у ноги. с остановками, а периодически нежданно делать нормативно?

P.S.В субботу у нас соревнования по IPO (часть В), жарища, даже и не знаю как заставлю своего прынца отработать, если не похолодает...

----------


## Lynx

> Кстати, заметила такую особенность: если долгое время делаю только у ноги и в движении укладываю, останавливаясь сама, то когда на раз 10-й делаю нормативное исполнение, ридж может лечь быстро. А потом просекает, что я опять ухожу и всё возвращается на круги свои. Может так и делать? Работать у ноги. с остановками, а периодически нежданно делать нормативно?


Абсолютно верно! Только это "нежданно" должно произойти уже на соревнованиях! Не поддавайтесь искушению проверить, а как же он сделает, если откатать норматив. Можете проверить 1 раз на 40 исполнений, но не перед соревнованиями. К соревнованиям выводите в укатанном режиме тренировок. Я сейчас "сидеть" переделываю, буду делать в одном режиме к самим соревнованиям, и только на них - нормативное исполнение с отходом (у нас в воскресенье сдача), посмотрю как оно будет, самой интересно.

----------


## Света

> Абсолютно верно! Только это "нежданно" должно произойти уже на соревнованиях! Не поддавайтесь искушению проверить, а как же он сделает, если откатать норматив. Можете проверить 1 раз на 40 исполнений, но не перед соревнованиями. К соревнованиям выводите в укатанном режиме тренировок. Я сейчас "сидеть" переделываю, буду делать в одном режиме к самим соревнованиям, и только на них - нормативное исполнение с отходом (у нас в воскресенье сдача), посмотрю как оно будет, самой интересно.


В это воскресенье? ты ж вроде осенью собиралась? :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

> (у нас в воскресенье сдача), посмотрю как оно будет, самой интересно.


Как успехи, Даш? Что получилось, а что не очень?

----------


## Lynx

Natusik 
ничего не получилось.  :Ag:  Собака вышла на защиту и имела меня в виду на послушании.  :0317:

----------


## Lynx

У меня кстати была такая проблема с первой собакой по ИПО, первые 3 старта она (при хорошем послушании на тренировках) показывала мне "галимое ОКД" опустив голову и понуро выполняя упражнения. И я черт возьми не помню ЧТО я тогда делала, чтобы собака у меня начала включаться... ну вот не помню и все... не могу вспомнить... но в 2006 она имела 93 балла послушании на испытаниях КСУ, 92 балла на Кубке Укртранс и 91 балл на ЦАЦИТе в Одессе. Дальше пошло все нормально, а со следующей собакой я такой проблемы не имела, она работала ровно в любой ситуации и на любом поле. А теперь вот не могу вспомнить как решала проблему с первой...

----------


## Natusik

> Natusik 
> ничего не получилось.  Собака вышла на защиту и имела меня в виду на послушании.


Ну, ничего, вы ещё своё возьмёте  :Ad: 

Насчёт активности. Мой риджик стал проявлять активность по отношению ко мне только к 3-м годам. То ли я стала спокойнее и позитивнее и перестала на него так давить, то ли он уже научился меня адекватно воспринимать, но сейчас у нас взаимопонимание стало намного лучше, чем в ранней молодости, отсюда и результаты стали улучшаться и стали более стабильными. К малиноске же я пока не нашла идеального подхода. Мы пока продолжаем друг друга изучать и притираться. Очень надеюсь, что всё получится и конфликты, мешающие совместной работе, исчезнут  :Aa:

----------


## Natusik

Даша, а как с другими разделами у вас было?
Послушание? След?

----------


## Света

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvgrsYjOHM4

----------


## Lynx

Света почему не бросаешь ухватку за спину собаки назад?

----------


## Света

> Света почему не бросаешь ухватку за спину собаки назад?


Даже не знаю,  надо попробовать.А если вообще не бросать. а возвращаться и там уже поощрять?

----------


## Lynx

> А если вообще не бросать. а возвращаться и там уже поощрять?


Можно и так тоже. А можно чередовать одно с другим.
Чем хорошо бросать за спину собаки:
1) не будет продвижек вперед
2) собака будет внимательно следить за проводником при его отходе (ждать вылета)
3) можно быстро (моментально) подкрепить именно быструю усадку, а не выдержку после нее
Однако для собак, которые имеют проблему чуть недосаживаться на сидеть, или не ложить локти полностью на землю на лежать, я бы поостереглась выбрасывать мяч, т.к. можно проблему усугубить. Тут надо другие варианты.

----------


## dainius

> Однако для собак, которые имеют проблему чуть недосаживаться на сидеть, или не ложить локти полностью на землю на лежать, я бы поостереглась выбрасывать мяч, т.к. можно проблему усугубить. Тут надо другие варианты.


A kokije jest varijanti v tokom slucheje

----------


## Lynx

*dainius*
Например, оставлять мяч за спиной собаки в начале упражнения и после быстрой усадки подавать команду, разрешающую побежать и схватить мяч, уже лежащий сзади. Или же после усадки собаки, не поворачиваясь к ней  лицом, а все также спиной вернуться к ней и только потом поощрить. Сначала после сидеть делать только 2-3 шага и сразу возвращаться, потом увеличивать дистанцию.

----------


## Света

> *dainius*
> Например, оставлять мяч за спиной собаки в начале упражнения и после быстрой усадки подавать команду, разрешающую побежать и схватить мяч, уже лежащий сзади. .


Вот это должно помочь. так как у собаки есть тенденция к продвижению пока проводник не видит.

----------

